# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Probably need some help with putting together a panel request for my woman

## Times Roman

I'm about to start my research on putting together a blood panel request for my woman. She's at the "age" where hormones begin to change and starting to pick up some weight. She's not very active, and doesn't eat like she should (she would say she does, but she doesn't see me noticing that sour cream she puts on her burrito!).

Anyways, she would like to drop some weight, and one of the things we need to do is to check her hormone levels. I think once we dial that in, the rest of what she does will get easier.

So if you have any suggestions on what I should have her request, I'd like to hear what you have to say.

Cheers!
---Roman

----------


## Bonaparte

A thyroid panel is the best place to start.
You could add that onto the basic hormone panel for females, and the whole thing should run you around $100.

----------


## Times Roman

> A thyroid panel is the best place to start.
> You could add that onto the basic hormone panel for females, and the whole thing should run you around $100.


so this is what I'm looking at:

•Estradiol (E2)
•Estrone (E1)
•Free Testosterone 
•DHEA-S
•Progesterone 
•TSH
•Chemistry panel ( complete metabolic panel with lipids)
•Complete Blood Count (CBC)

does this look about right?

----------


## thisAngelBites

You should get free T3 and free T4 as well.

----------


## Times Roman

> You should get free T3 and free T4 as well.


•Estradiol (E2)
•Estrone (E1)
•Free Testosterone 
•DHEA-S
•Progesterone 
•TSH
•Chemistry panel ( complete metabolic panel with lipids)
•Complete Blood Count (CBC)
-free T3
-Free T4

how's that look?

----------


## thisAngelBites

In a perfect world, bloods would be drawn on day 21 of her cycle so you can see her peak progesterone.

That's pretty good. Any other previous known issues to follow up on? For instance, I have a hard time holding on to iron, so I keep close tabs on my ferritin, and lots of women of our age are low in stored iron, so it is not a bad thing to check (and it will also impact thyroid function), but then I don't know if you are trying to be comprehensive, or budget-minded.

Another good test to get would be hs CRP because it will give some sense of inflammation, which is an increasing problem, but not a must-have, and can certainly be added if there were any follow up tests based on her inital results.

----------


## Times Roman

> In a perfect world, bloods would be drawn on day 21 of her cycle so you can see her peak progesterone.
> 
> That's pretty good. Any other previous known issues to follow up on? For instance, I have a hard time holding on to iron, so I keep close tabs on my ferritin, and lots of women of our age are low in stored iron, so it is not a bad thing to check (and it will also impact thyroid function), but then I don't know if you are trying to be comprehensive, or budget-minded.
> 
> Another good test to get would be hs CRP because it will give some sense of inflammation, which is an increasing problem, but not a must-have, and can certainly be added if there were any follow up tests based on her inital results.


unlike me, she's fairly "hands off" when it comes to her health. I have no idea what is going on with her other than she can't seem to lose any weight. She's always been thin, and then she hit her 40's....

----------


## thisAngelBites

> unlike me, she's fairly "hands off" when it comes to her health. I have no idea what is going on with her other than she can't seem to lose any weight. She's always been thin, and then she hit her 40's....


Then just do what you have thus far, and see what results you get. It's very likely to have to do with sex hormones or thyroid.

----------


## Times Roman

thanks Angel

----------

